# Zeus RTA - single coil spare O-rings + seal



## jrvanrooy22 (20/7/21)

Hi all

Anyone know of a place or someone that could make silicone seals for my Zeus RTA single coil tank ?

Or if somebody has a "broken" single coil Zeus with spare bag to sell for R50-R100 ?


----------



## Munro31 (20/7/21)

jrvanrooy22 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Anyone know of a place or someone that could make silicone seals for my Zeus RTA single coil tank ?
> 
> Or if somebody has a "broken" single coil Zeus with spare bag to sell for R50-R100 ?


Go to a hardware store with your tank and fit a o-ring, you can buy a bag full for R50

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (20/7/21)

Munro31 said:


> Go to a hardware store with your tank and fit a o-ring, you can buy a bag full for R50



Unless you need the topcap seal. Then you're screwed. Doesn't even have one in the bag of spares. You should be able to get the flat o-rings as well. My flat ones holding the glass in place has taken their fair share of beating and are no longer a 100% snug fit but still does the job perfectly.


----------



## jrvanrooy22 (22/7/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Unless you need the topcap seal. Then you're screwed. Doesn't even have one in the bag of spares. You should be able to get the flat o-rings as well. My flat ones holding the glass in place has taken their fair share of beating and are no longer a 100% snug fit but still does the job perfectly.


Thanks, iv got plenty O-Rings, mainly wanted spare top cap seal and 2 x seals for the glass as its not round, its sort of squared/rectangular...was thinking of making my own top cap seal and squared/rectangular rings for the glass by using food grade silicone..its about 100bucks at builders warehouse, just need to find the time and patience to make it


----------

